# Cardreader Anschluss [an JUSB]



## Porry (8. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des Anschlusses meines Cardreaders.
Mein Cardreader hat einen Anschluss mit 4 Kontakten für 4 Pins.
Nachdem was ich bis jetzt gehört habe sind die JUSB Anschlüsse am Mobo die richtigen für die Cardreader.

Allerdings ist der JUSB1 Anschluss an meinem MSI-Mobo schon belegt, nun gibt es noch einen JUSB2 Anschluss der für USB3 ausgelegt ist. (Aber nach Handbuch ist er 'abwärtskompatibel')
*
Frage:* Kann ich meinen Cardreader anstatt am JUSB1 auch am JUSB2 Anschluss anschließen, obwohl dieser eine komplett andere Pin-Zahl hat?

Das folgende Bild zeigt die unterschiedliche Pin-Zahl von JUSB1 und JUSB2 Anschluss.


----------



## moe (8. Oktober 2011)

Nein, das geht schon alleine wegen der Pin Stellung nicht (ein Pin ist immer blind). Du könntest es höchstens über nen Adapter versuchen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Stecker sind leider nicht kompatibel, da bliebe nur so ein Adapter als Lösung übrig.


----------



## Porry (8. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe. 
Ich hab es mit einem Adapter gelöst, der JUSB2 auf JUSB1 adaptiert. 
[Lag in meinem PC-Lieferzubehör bei.]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

OK, dann ist das Problem ja billig aus der Welt geschafft.


----------

